# weighted cork for long distance



## cnote924 (Sep 22, 2015)

Do they sell a weighted cork or does anyone have a design for a weighted cork used to fish from a buoy line throwing at a spillway 300 ft away? I can use weight to get me there but usually get hung in the rocks fishing on bottom. I remember seeing a large cork before used in the trinity river to throw up behind the dam and catch cats. I have an idea for one just wondering if I am trying to "reinvent the wheel".


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sure the marina up from the dam sells them.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sorry. I am talking about browlders up on livingston dam.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FTU carries the weighted floats you are probably referring to, and so does Browder's 3278 Marina.

The Flex Coat Launcher is another one, and there are probably many more.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I made several of my own from a 4" pear float. Heaviest it will hold is 4oz though.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I observed guys using heavy bobbers with appropriately heavy surf rods in the LL dam pool. They caught many more fish than we did near the cable.

Looked more like work than fun to me. They were really working hard to lob those heavy bobbers that long distance.

Years past, we used 12' surf rods with sinkers ranging from 2 oz to 4 oz in the Gulf surf. That was work! Just holding the 12' rods waiting for bites was a heavy task too.

Am I missing something here? Have some of the LL anglers figured out a better way? Or is it merely a lot of work to be casting close to the dam with weighted bobbers?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm thinking it's as much work as it appears. ..maybe more. Those weighted bobbers are heavy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

When I have tried it, it was just as much or more work than it appears.

I should have tried the Flexcoat method instead ...... use a smaller spinning rig and 1 ounce instead of huge rod and 5 ounces.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I was able to launch some 2oz casting corks on a 8ft heavy bait cast rod spooled with power pro a pretty dang good distance.... but when that sucker backlashes.....ouch....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I talked to another 2 cooler and came up with a launcher that will sit on the front of my boat. Use an open face spinning reel. Cock the launcher and let it go.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to use a drone and drop my bait right in front of them lol


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.fishandgifts.com/weighted_fishing_floats.htm

Up to 3oz


----------



## cnote924 (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't tell from the pics of the float but can it be rigged as a slip float? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Mattsfishin said:


> I talked to another 2 cooler and came up with a launcher that will sit on the front of my boat. Use an open face spinning reel. Cock the launcher and let it go.


OK, OK, you've aroused my curiosity. Tell us more. Show us more. Like, maybe a photo, please.

Just when I've got everything anybody ever wanted for fishing, is there something else?:bounce:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I watched a couple of guys use a potato gun with a spinning reel below the dam. They were trying to be discrete, but the whoomp of the gun got the GW attention who told them no no, that is discharging a firearm on the Trinity river basin.
They were getting the bait way up there and catching good fish.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I saw a group of four anglers in a boat this summer below LL dam. One got out of his boat with a rifle in a vinyl zipper case. If it's illegal to discharge a firearm, then shouldn't it be illegal to carry one on Trinity? (Doubt if the rifle was there to club any fish in the head.)

Was it legal for that person to have a rifle in the boat? If not, should we have called somebody to alert them about it? And who to call?

In other rivers, in other places, I have seen firearms used to kill an alligator gar before bringing the keeper one into the boat.

Smacking them on the head after in the boat didn't affect them without repeated hits. I use a 5# rubber mallet for bigger fish like cats and drum. One hit usually works without blood being spilled.

Also FYI, before the gar preservationists come rushing, we only kept two gar in 2014, and they came from the Aransas River. The Mission River had more gar but also more anglers going for them, so we preferred the Aransas.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

He could have been coming from a deer camp. I don't believe it is illegal to transport it down the river but not 100 percent sure on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This past spring I wanted to be one of those surf rod launching brick cork throwing guys. After all it looked easy. I purchased a rod at 12ft. I had a large pen spinning reel. Matt provided me with some 4" browders dam corks. I made some Dam anchors to get just right in the current. After losing a few corks and nearly throwing my arm off with the rod, I can say not for me. My arms hurt for three days. Not worth the effort for a 50yr old guy.
Loy does it the smart way. He brings a anchor puller and surf caster with him


----------

